# A new development for GA saltwater anglers...



## Silver Bullet (Nov 19, 2012)

Similar to a HIP which is required to hunt ducks, the SIP will be required to fish GA saltwater...

http://coastalgadnr.org/sip


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention it's free, so don't panic too much...


----------



## loganh3101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Haven't heard about it.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Nov 20, 2012)

*start*

When does it start?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 21, 2012)

January1


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 22, 2012)

Silver Bullet said:


> Forgot to mention it's free, so don't panic too much...



It is Free for Now...

But thanks for the info will get mine now so I dont forget.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 22, 2012)

I figure we are headed for a separate saltwater license.  They already offer a 1 day, saltwater only permit.  That was the beginning.  Now they'll see how many people actually fish saltwater.  Next we'll be buying another license...


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 24, 2012)

Probably part of a catch shares scheme. They will want to see how many rec guys there are vs commercial.  Sounds as if you are registering as a saltwater angler. I am not a fan of registration.


----------



## odielite (Nov 24, 2012)

In Virginia they have separate liscences, kind of a pain in the tail.  Although they offer a boat liscences so you get one for the boat and anybody that fishes is covered but still just something else they are making you by and another way to collect personal info on you, one day ur fishing for fun the next day your feeding the governor


----------



## stalionnnnn (Nov 25, 2012)

*catching*

anyone catch any fish in the past week or so?


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 27, 2012)

Another article and reminder about the Jan 1 permit... 
http://www.sportfishingmag.com/news/georgia-saltwater-anglers-need-free-permit-beginning-january


----------



## gonewild (Nov 27, 2012)

The thing is, NMFS forced this to happen.   They want a saltwater angler registry and there are two ways it can happen.  Either the fisherman pay the Feds $15/year to fish in federal waters or for federal species in state waters OR the state sets up the SIP so fisherman don't have to pay.  

I don't know why that info is not included in any of the press releases but that's how came about.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Potlicker60 said:


> Probably part of a catch shares scheme. They will want to see how many rec guys there are vs commercial.  Sounds as if you are registering as a saltwater angler. I am not a fan of registration.



 Wouldn't that be as simple as counting the number of commercial license vs. rec licenses? 

CRD is not the least bit interested in any sort of catch share program. They have enough headaches.

The SIP program is simply designed to determine how many Georgians are participating in the saltwater fishery. 

There are lots of places to look for deep dark government conspiracies. This is not one of them.


----------



## 2degrees (Nov 27, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Wouldn't that be as simple as counting the number of commercial license vs. rec licenses?
> 
> CRD is not the least bit interested in any sort of catch share program. They have enough headaches.
> 
> ...


I use to think that they were just looking at Greys Reef to learn... then they took it from us.  I use to think they were cutting back on the Black sea bass because they were indangered.. then I found out the comercial guys could keep a lot.  I think this is part of the reason why we do not trust this move.  It starts out good and then we end up gettting the shaft.


----------



## 2degrees (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope I am wrong but if I was a betting man I would bet things will soon change and this will bite us in the butt.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 28, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Wouldn't that be as simple as counting the number of commercial license vs. rec licenses?
> 
> CRD is not the least bit interested in any sort of catch share program. They have enough headaches.
> 
> ...




No, because the general license covers fresh and salt, this is just for salt.

Catch shares are federal not state.

Exactly, which goes against comment 1.

It's not a conspiracy, it's obvious.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 28, 2012)

2degrees said:


> I use to think that they were just looking at Greys Reef to learn... then they took it from us.  I use to think they were cutting back on the Black sea bass because they were indangered.. then I found out the comercial guys could keep a lot.  I think this is part of the reason why we do not trust this move.  It starts out good and then we end up gettting the shaft.



CRD took Grey's Reef from you?

CRD cut back on BSB and let's commercial guy keep them?

Are you sure you're getting your information from a reliable source?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 28, 2012)

PaulD said:


> No, because the general license covers fresh and salt, this is just for salt.
> 
> Catch shares are federal not state.
> 
> ...



Double the speakle for speakle to showeakle?

SIP is a simple survey to determine how many folks are saltwater fishing.

gonewild is on point with his post.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe they are just after some "real time" data to fight off all these unjustified closings that are happening as a result of all the "scientifically flawed data" they are using against sport fishermen.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 28, 2012)

As was stated above but ignored..this was driven by the Feds.  If the State had not implemented it then YOU would have had to pay the Feds for the privilege of fishing for Federal species even if you were in State waters.  BTW, the State got no money from the Feds for this and really didn't want the added workload. 

As for the one day saltwater license..that was added at the request of an individual that runs a tackle rental operation near a public pier.  A non-resident fishing license costs $45 and a resident is $9.  The cost of the license was off-putting to the tourist who wanted to  fish for a couple of hours while on vacation.  $5 is far more palatable to the guy that wants to kill a little time and isn't a hard core fisherman.   CRD agreed and worked to make this option available.  WRD did not agree and opted not to make it available for freshwater fishing. 

I hope that answers some questions.


----------



## 2degrees (Nov 29, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> CRD took Grey's Reef from you?
> 
> CRD cut back on BSB and let's commercial guy keep them?
> 
> Are you sure you're getting your information from a reliable source?



I did not say CRD took them away.  from what I understand it was NOAA and DARTEN inds.  When they first started "researching" everyone jumped on board and said great lets research.  I felt like this would only help us in the long run.  However there were a few old timers that warned the "research" was only the start.  It seems like they were correct.  That is why everyone is skeptical about this now.  Screw me once shame on you....screw me twice shame on me.  

I forgot to mention the cast net laws from a few years ago.  Now do you see why we are all a little nervous.


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 29, 2012)

What is happening is that they have placed another unfunded mandate on us to provide the data, since they do not have the resources to do the job themselves. How they will use it remains to be seen. To me the best policy is to tell the truth on our fishing adventures and see what happens.
But the phrase, "Life, Liberty and Pursuit of Happiness" comes to mind. If they continue to infringe upon that basic right, then we will have no recourse but to resist and not cooperate. Based on the recent election, I am not sure that many out there understand the concepts outlined in a very basic manner-Supra! Thomas Jefferson said that every so often, "revolution is a necessary ingredient to a free society," in so many words. That comes to mind as government pokes its nose into our personal lives more and more. Distrust of government is everywhere all across this country. We shall see, bye and bye!!!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## gonewild (Nov 29, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> What is happening is that they have placed another unfunded mandate on us to provide the data, since they do not have the resources to do the job themselves. How they will use it remains to be seen. To me the best policy is to tell the truth on our fishing adventures and see what happens.
> But the phrase, "Life, Liberty and Pursuit of Happiness" comes to mind. If they continue to infringe upon that basic right, then we will have no recourse but to resist and not cooperate. Based on the recent election, I am not sure that many out there understand the concepts outlined in a very basic manner-Supra! Thomas Jefferson said that every so often, "revolution is a necessary ingredient to a free society," in so many words. That comes to mind as government pokes its nose into our personal lives more and more. Distrust of government is everywhere all across this country. We shall see, bye and bye!!!
> Capt. Jimmy





Which "they" are you speaking of?   NOAA would have been happy to charge you $15 to fish. Then it wouldn't have been unfunded.


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 29, 2012)

*We have met them and they is US!!!!*



gonewild said:


> Which "they" are you speaking of?   NOAA would have been happy to charge you $15 to fish. Then it wouldn't have been unfunded.



They is NOAA/NMFS/etc. who have mandated that the states collect the data for them via a free SIP, but the ultimate provider will be us as recreational fishermen.

It is just like a tax collection system that puts the collection process on the employers with no compensation for doing the work of the tax collectors.  The $15.00 federal fee is incidental to the collection process and is waived with the Georgia SIP process.  Neither the individual states or the federal government has the resources to collect the data on a sufficient level to have a meaningful determination and use of that data, so they are passing it on to you and me in the final analysis.  So, parse that all you want but the result is the same.  The powers that be have mandated that we must provide the data or else not be allowed to fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 30, 2012)

I look forward to seeing all of you upset citizens at the "Gold Dome" during up coming session!

I'm proud everyone is concerned and going to do more now than just set around pounding keys!


----------



## 2degrees (Nov 30, 2012)

money talks.  This stuff will not change until we can give more money than Dardin.  do you think they opened the ed snapper for a week because the population was better or because the Ramada INn needed money?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my email today!


----------

